# [SOLVED]Instalacja GNOME

## cabana

Witam  :Smile: 

Mam problem z instalcja srodowiska graficznego GNOME

```
Gentoo-11 / # emerge -vp gnome

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "virtual/ffmpeg" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- virtual/ffmpeg-0 (masked by: EAPI 4)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '3'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

(dependency required by "media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.19" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/phonon-4.4.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5-r3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.32.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.6-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/libgnome-2.32.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.5" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-python/libgnome-python-2.28.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.32.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Last edited by cabana on Wed Jul 06, 2011 10:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## one_and_only

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360911 + ew. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-871349-highlight-libav.html

----------

## SlashBeast

(masked by: EAPI 4)

Zaktualizuj portage (emerge -u portage)

----------

## cabana

Rozwiązałem problem wczoraj dzięki!  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *cabana wrote:*   

> Rozwiązałem problem wczoraj dzięki! 

 To przeczytaj jeszcze regulamin i dodaj "[SOLVED]".

----------

